# يا ماسح دموع التائبين



## ميرنا (27 مارس 2006)

*يا ماسح دموع التائبين*

 
اليك نلتجئى والى مراحمك نقرع
اليك نعود والى حمايتك نطلب
اليك ننادى وبك نتشجع
امسح خطايانا بدد احزاننا
وقوى ضعفنا يا قوى
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







الانسان الجاد فى روحياتة لا يعرج بين فرقتين
لقد وبخ ايليا النبى اهل زمانة قائلا  
حتى متى تعرجون بين الفرقتين ان كان الرب هو اللة فاتبعوة
وان كان البعل فاتبعوة فلم يجبة الشعب بكلمة
لذلك فالمؤمن الجاد لا يعطى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ساعة لقلبة وساعة لربة لانة لا يقدر ان يخدم سيدين 
ان احب احدا العالم فليست فية محبة الاب


اقوال قديسين هى النور الذى ينور لنا طريق المسيح

اربعة يحتاج الية العقل
1. الصلاة بسجود قلب
2. محاربة الافكار 
3.ان تعتبر
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ذاتك خاطئا
4.الا تدين احد

موسى الاسود




.*** الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين ***
طوبى للذين لهم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 الرب يسوع كل أيام حياتهم


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: يا ماسح دموع التائبين*

*صلاة جميلة جدااااا
ميرسى بجد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: يا ماسح دموع التائبين*





_
منتهى التميز


صلى لى أرجوكى​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: يا ماسح دموع التائبين*

صلاه رااااااااااائعه 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: يا ماسح دموع التائبين*

ميرسي كتير الرب معك


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: يا ماسح دموع التائبين*

كم انا صغير جدا 
امام لطفك يارب وامام محبتك 
كم مرة اهنتك واغظتك 
وانت تعطيني الفرصة الثانية
لقد رعيتني منذ طفولتي حتى الان تهتم بي
واسمع صوتك يقول لاتخف انا معك
نعم يارب 
طلباتي كثيرة جدا فأنت الغني 
لذا اطلب باسم المسيح يسوع 
ان تنور عقلي 
وتشدد ركباتيا للصلاة 
بل اجعل مني يارب رجل صلاة
واعطني ان اعبر من مياه لمياه
واغرسني عند مجاري المياه
ودرب نفسي ان ادوس على كل مغريات العالم 
فيلهج لساني بتسبيحك
ويفيض قلبي فرحا لانك انت يارب ملجاي وحصن حياتي 
فمالي سواك ياسيدي
استجب لصلاتي لاجل خاطر من مات وقام ربنا يسوع المسيح 
لك المجد
امين


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: يا ماسح دموع التائبين*




جميل جداااا يا ميرنا

شكراااااا على  الصلاة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ميرنا (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: يا ماسح دموع التائبين*

ميرسى لمروركم


----------



## christianbible5 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: يا ماسح دموع التائبين*




> *امسح خطايانا بدد احزاننا*


*آمين يا رب...*
*يا رب طول عمري بطلب لغيري نادرا ما اطلب لنفسي وانت تعلم...*
*اليوم يا رب دوري انا...*
*اشفيني... ارجوك...*
*آخر تقرير طبي يا رب قرأته... ميت انا...*
*يا رب انا مش خايف من الموت...*
*بس مش عايز اموت مريض يا رب...*
*مش عايز اموت معاق...*
*ليه انا يا رب؟؟؟*
*انا ناديتك فترة طويلة طالبا منك الشفاء...*
*ليه لما بكلمك وانت على الصليب بتاخد وجهك من الناحية التانية؟؟؟*
*انا زعلتك؟؟؟*
*قولي فين؟؟؟*
*الخطيئة؟؟؟*
*طب الجميع اخطأ... اشمعنى انا...*
*انا لا اطلب منك مال, مسكن, سيارة, صحة او حتى عافية...*
*انا بقولك اشفيني من الخطيئة يا رب...*
*يا رب انا عايزك تسامحني وليس طمعا بالملكوت السماوي...*
*لأ يا رب...*
*ارجوك سامحني... انا بتألم لما اشوفك منسحق على الصليب... اشعر يا رب وكأنني اول من بصق في وجهك...*
*كأنني بدأت بالجلدة الاولى على جسدك الطاهر...*
*وكأنني اخذت الحصة الاكبر من ثوبك...*
*وكأنني زرعت المسامير كلها... كلها في يديك ورجليك...*
*اعطني الشفاء ربي كي ارد 0.000001 من الجميل الذي وهبتني اياه...*
*انا عطشان لأرتوي من ينبوعك...*
*انظر الي ايها المتألم فأنا احساس واتألم ايضا...*
*لا تتركني اشعر بالذنب...*
*صلاتك روعة اختي الغالية الرب ينور دربك...*


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: يا ماسح دموع التائبين*

ان احب احدا العالم فليست فية محبة الاب

شكرا ميرنا ع الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

